# I'm at the Harborside At Atlantis right now



## allenh91801 (Jan 29, 2006)

Greeting all,

I'm at the Harborside right now and went to an update.  The current prices are as follows:
3BR Lockout - 60,700 Platinum
3Br Lockout - 51,200 Gold
2Br Lockout - 51,200 Platinum
2Br Lockout - 43,300 Gold
2Br Non-Lockout 46,900 Platinum

Does anyone have any other questions... I'm here until the 4th..

Allen


----------



## Negma (Jan 29, 2006)

allenh91801 said:
			
		

> Greeting all,
> 
> I'm at the Harborside right now and went to an update.  The current prices are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. For kicks I added the prices from this summer. We will be there in 3 weeks and the countdown continues. Quick question, do you have internet in the room ? Have a great time !


----------



## allenh91801 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm staying in Building 5, corner 1-bedroom and the wifi from my room is great.  No problems at all.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 29, 2006)

Which building is 5--is it in new section--when I was there in early December stayed with a relative and he is in the reception building at the farthest end--you can see the antenna above his unit so WIFI was great--in January when we went to our own unit where we are about 3 units to the right of the elevator--hence farther from the antenna and it was hit or miss and only worked on balcony of our unit.


----------



## allenh91801 (Jan 30, 2006)

Building 5 is in phase 2.  I have a pool view, so my reception for wife is excellent.  Another option is to bring a newtwork cable as they have a cat 5 plug in the room right next to the sofa in the living room.  Going to town today.  See u all later

Allen


----------



## temerson (Jan 30, 2006)

How much longer is Harborside going to continue building (#phases/bldgs)?  Do they have a date set for final completion and therefore sales on developer units?

How is the weather this time of year?  Warm enough for the pools?

Thx


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Is Rosie still there?*

Here's my question.   Is Rosie, the giant manta ray, still in the big tank? They told us when she got to be a certain size they would have to release her back into the ocean. We are going to Harborside in 3 weeks, and my 4 year old is obsessing about whether or not Rosie will still be there.


----------



## allenh91801 (Feb 1, 2006)

In regards to the phases, I was told this was going to be the last phase at Harborside and they should complete sales by the end of next year.

The giant manta ray is there and it is huge!!!!(I thought it was Rosie, but my mistake)  Beautiful weather this week... Have been swimming up a storm here!

Bye all

Allen


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 1, 2006)

Rosie is actually gone--we were there in Januray--there is another fairly large one there but it is not Rosie--they felt she got too big and let her go.  My 7 year old grandson noticed that the biggest one there was not the same one as before but other folks I saw there commenting on the ray thought it was pretty large.


----------



## temerson (Mar 13, 2006)

allenh91801 said:
			
		

> Greeting all,
> 
> I'm at the Harborside right now and went to an update.  The current prices are as follows:
> 3BR Lockout - 60,700 Platinum
> ...



Did they offer you any starpoint incentives?  What were the EOY starpoint conversion rates?  I guess the bonus about buying from the developer is that you know that you'll be able to get into Harborside during peak times since it's usually such a difficult trade.

I still can't believe that Gold season (summer) is still less expensive than Platinum.  Are the platinum/gold seasons in Phase 2 floating or fixed weeks?  I wonder if they'll have many 3 Bd available by next year when sales are predicted to end.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 13, 2006)

temerson said:
			
		

> I guess the bonus about buying from the developer is that you know that you'll be able to get into Harborside during peak times since it's usually such a difficult trade.



Harborside weeks bought on resale have the same internal trading capabilities as developer bought weeks. You have a preference period within your season only. If you are trying to make a reservation outside your season or in a different villa type than what you own, then you must wait for the 8 month mark and compete will all Starwood owners (even those at different SVN resorts).


----------



## temerson (Mar 13, 2006)

The problem is trying to find resales for Harborside, especially for 3 Bd Gold season.  I'm probably not looking in the right areas, but I've come across all the other SVO locations on the resale market and have yet to see Harborside.

Edited to add - I just saw a 3 Bd Gold pop up on myresortnetwork.com although it is being sold for just a little under developer's costs.


----------



## mjs (Mar 13, 2006)

I have read in a Kerzner publication, that there will be a Phase lll for harborside.   Is this true.
Mark


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 13, 2006)

Phase 3 is not for Harborside. Harborside is done, construction-wise. Phase 3 refers to the two new towers that are undercontruction. They will be on the other side of the Royal Towers. One unit will be high-end (multi-million dollar) fractional ownership condos, that will be owned for three months and rented out for 9 months of the year (no exchange option). The other tower will be hotel suites. Phase 3 also includes a new waterpark/slides which will be integrated into the buildings, and an Iron Chef Bobby Flay restaurant. Oh, also the spa will move in there and will be greatly expanded.

I did hear (but I don't think it's official yet) that Kerzner is planning to build more timeshares near where the Holiday Inn SunSpree is located. Those would be oceanfront, I believe. They just purchased that property. If they do that, it will not be Harborside, but another separate timeshare resort, and it may not be affiliated with Starwood. Presumably, they would have deeded access to Atlantis as Harborside does.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 13, 2006)

And in case anyone's interested in the giant manta ray. It is a new one: his name is Zeus and he has the most endearing habit of doing flips after he's been fed. Very cute and very entertaining. He was not trained to do this, he just does it 'cause he's happy to be fed! If you're going, check out his 3 o'clock feeding. He will be there for another five months or so.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 14, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> And in case anyone's interested in the giant manta ray. It is a new one: his name is Zeus and he has the most endearing habit of doing flips after he's been fed. Very cute and very entertaining. He was not trained to do this, he just does it 'cause he's happy to be fed! If you're going, check out his 3 o'clock feeding. He will be there for another five months or so.



Arlene, I am so happy to hear this!!!  I loved Rosie, and I know they let her go out into the ocean.  She was HUGE!!!!!  DS 4 keeps talking about the GIANT STINGRAY at the Atlantis and I told him she was gone.  He is going to be SOOO EXCITED to hear about another one!  BTW, where exactly is the 3:00 feeding???  I would LOVE to take him to that!!!!!


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think they feed him at 10 and 3. We only went to the 3. Actually, they start the feeding at 3:00 and Zeus is fed last, so it's really more like 3:15 or 3:20. You can watch it inside or outside. Inside, you would watch at the window right across from the Dig store. If you happen to be in the Dig at a little after 10 or a little after 3, you might want to watch for it. We watched from the outside. I think that's a better vantage point, because you can watch the man as he feeds Zeus. I think the place is called Ruins Lagoon. 

When you see the man start the feeding, ask him where he will be when he feeds Zeus at the end. It's right opposite a big round sculpture. The man moves around to different places and I noticed that he sort of disappeared from view right before Zeus was fed and some people left and missed it.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 14, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> I think they feed him at 10 and 3. We only went to the 3. Actually, they start the feeding at 3:00 and Zeus is fed last, so it's really more like 3:15 or 3:20. You can watch it inside or outside. Inside, you would watch at the window right across from the Dig store. If you happen to be in the Dig at a little after 10 or a little after 3, you might want to watch for it. We watched from the outside. I think that's a better vantage point, because you can watch the man as he feeds Zeus. I think the place is called Ruins Lagoon.
> 
> When you see the man start the feeding, ask him where he will be when he feeds Zeus at the end. It's right opposite a big round sculpture. The man moves around to different places and I noticed that he sort of disappeared from view right before Zeus was fed and some people left and missed it.



Arlene, THANKS so much for this awesome info!!!  I will DEFINITELY have to see him get fed a couple of times that week.  DS will LOVE it!!!  THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------

